# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Spring Ball Plunger Supplier Wanted

## wonnie

Hiya, 
Just wondering if anyone knows a supplier for Spring Ball Plungers such as these  http://www.swmanufacturing.com/parts....asp?TYP_ID=23 
My objective is to build a frame into a sunroom window that is currently only flyscreen, so i can put in a perspex window and remove it easily. I would mount the perspex into a frame and put four of these plungers in the frame to allow for easy insertion and removal. 
cheers
John 
Here is another (better) example: http://www.pivotpins.com/catalog/ballplng.shtml

----------


## Sprog

Try  http://www.minibearings.com.au/cgi-b...=EX1209#EX1209  http://www.rsaustralia.com/
Enter Spring Ball Plungers in the Find box. 
You could use small rare earth magnets as an alternative.

----------


## holzman

Häfele.com.au has them. 
Wind could become a problem, might be better to use little barrel bolts or something similar. Just a thought.

----------


## elraco.com.au

They are also known as a "Single Ball Catch" 
Available in 6mm, 9mm, 11mm,  13mm Diameter bodies

----------


## wonnie

> Häfele.com.au has them. 
> Wind could become a problem, might be better to use little barrel bolts or something similar. Just a thought.

  good point,  thought of this while doing some measuring up last night and i think i will put a locking catch on the existing 'window' frame. The idea of the ball plunger is so that it can be easily removed and put back by one person. My first thought was of a spring pin but this may require two people.

----------

